# Flyers, Codices and More OH MY!



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Posted by Larry Vela at 8/02/2012 

Lots of new stuff regarding that new flyer wave, and the upcoming codices...


via Faeit 212

The juicy stuff:


Flyer waves incoming: there are two full waves pending release: a Tyranid wave (Harpy, Harrier, Tyranid Warriors, Mycetic Spore and reinvented rules for Pyrovore as anti-air unit) and a Dark Eldar wave (Void Raven, Grotesque unit with expanded options, Sliscus, Sathonyx and Vect (on foot)). There was a third wave planned for the guard (Thunderbolt, Hydra, armoured veterans, Storm Troopers) but it was postponed into oblivion because the Thunderbolt didn’t get approved. Four more fliers in the pipeline: renamed Eldar Nightwing (finished), Tau Copperhead (finished), and a medium sized Space Marine and a large Ork flyer. There are upgrade packs for Space Marines and an Ork flakk trakk / buggy and a kopta box in the pipeline, but seem further off than the other flyer themed waves. A daemon flyer (or swooping) wave is even more far off. All waves may come without a codex. I don’t know when or in which order these are released.
...
Model production and codex production are decoupled after the planning phase now. Warriors of Chaos, Dark Angels, Chaos Space Marine codices are finished, Tau and High Elves nearly finished. Models for all of them plus Eldar are finished (modeled, not necessarily mass produced or boxed). Dark Elves nearly finished. Dwarfs, Wood Elves and Space Marines models are in the works. Release dates are, Chaos Space Marines (October 2012), Warriors of Chaos (November 2012), High Elves (February 2013), Dark Angels (April 2013) and the rest is not fixed.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I just can't wait until October...

Also forgive my ignorance, but what is a Tyranid Harrier?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I think he might mean tyranid harridan


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dies Irae said:


> I just can't wait until October...


Ditto!

Anyways, I doubt that DA's will be forced to wait until mid-spring for their codex update! No way the 'new' poster boys of 40k get stuck with that crappy old piece of shit excuse of codex for any longer than is nessessary.

My gut feeling is telling me that next year will look like;
Jan - Codex Dark Angels
Feb - more Hobbit/LotR stuff
March - 'wave' release (flyers maybe?!)
April - Fantasy book (High Elves?)
May - 40k book (Tau?)
June - 'wave' release
July - 40k book
August - 'wave' release
Sept - something special?! (perhaps a Bloodbowl re-do people have been crying for?)
Oct - Fantasy book
Nov - 40k book or more Hobbit stuffs?
Dec - typical xmas deals & more Hobbit stuffs

Just my gut feelings and what perhaps Tzeentch is maybe whispering in my ear every night...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> I just can't wait until October...
> 
> Also forgive my ignorance, but what is a Tyranid Harrier?


It's what happens when short-sighted governments get rid of great planes without thinking about the consequences. So when the Tyranids eat the world using mutated British planes, blame the Tories:laugh:


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, nice find. October is killing me just by waiting for this Chaos codex..but I would like to see another Tyranid wave also.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Take this all with a massive pinch 

FAEIT has had different and contradicting rumours like this for an age and this first appeared about a week ago, They are very unlikely to be in october, which we are told should be CSM month

November rumours suggests WoCs and december/ january will be hobbit 

I'm guess the harrier could be a tyranid dedicated anti-air unit possible new unit, it won't be the Harridan as thats as big as a titan/ flying baneblade


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahh the Voidraven and some named characters. Should be quite nice. I will finally be able to fill the skies with shrieking, cat-calling Hellions.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd love to see a 'Nid Harridan model. Don't have the skills to do it justice, but I'd still like to have one. And possible a new WoC codex - what about Brettonians - when will they get a bit of love?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Sullen One said:


> It's what happens when short-sighted governments get rid of great planes without thinking about the consequences.



Brilliant and very true


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Anyways, I doubt that DA's will be forced to wait until mid-spring for their codex update! No way the 'new' poster boys of 40k get stuck with that crappy old piece of shit excuse of codex for any longer than is nessessary.



I keep thinking this too. Their book is actually functional, but it doesn't really prompt much for model sales since half the Marine models aren't in it and it's 90% Marine models with different paint. They might hold it off seeing as they have so far, but sort of seems silly.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Model production and codex production are decoupled after the planning phase now. Warriors of Chaos, Dark Angels, Chaos Space Marine codices are finished, Tau and High Elves nearly finished. Models for all of them plus Eldar are finished (modeled, not necessarily mass produced or boxed). Dark Elves nearly finished. Dwarfs, Wood Elves and Space Marines models are in the works. Release dates are, Chaos Space Marines (October 2012), Warriors of Chaos (November 2012), High Elves (February 2013), Dark Angels (April 2013) and the rest is not fixed.


Am I the only one who can't believe GW would be redoing the High Elves and Dark Elves so soon, while leaving Wood Elves to rot? I don't even play Fantasy any more, but really?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

time to start saving for october.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Salahaldin said:


> Am I the only one who can't believe GW would be redoing the High Elves and Dark Elves so soon, while leaving Wood Elves to rot? I don't even play Fantasy any more, but really?


Sort of depends whether they are talking "army book" or "suppliment" like the Daemons one that's just coming out. Having quite recently come out with finecast elite DE infantry, it's doubtful they're planning on releasing plastics of it, and all the current plastic kits are perfectly serviceable, so all I could really see them doing is a new unit or two (perhaps the animated iron statues of khaine referred to in the flavor text of the 8e book, or some kind of monstrous cavalry because they are renowned monster trainers) or making a new and huger cauldron of blood (to match the other war alters they've been releasing). 

I could easily believe a suppliment for DE, but not a new army book at this point. Can't really say on High Elves. I agree Wood Elves NEED it more, but as a Sisters of Battle player my expectation of GW acting based on a particular army being antiquated are quite low.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Where are the knights on donkeys, they haven't had a new book for donkeys. Donkeys that is all.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

deathwatch27 said:


> Where are the knights on donkeys, they haven't had a new book for donkeys. Donkeys that is all.


I think BnK might have something to say about this....

The one thing I've latched onto is the bit about a "kopta box." I would love for the deffkoptas to be available from something besides the AoBR set (I do wonder if they'll finecast the twin-rotor version though).

As for the other Ork rumors--a flakk trakk would be nice, though I'd have to balance that against the lootas that everyone seems to be taking now. As for the large Ork flyer, I'm intrigued....


----------



## Revarien (Jul 20, 2011)

No SoB news is depressing... *sigh*


----------



## lobukia (Jun 18, 2010)

I was really hoping for a dedicated anti-air thunderbolt-like IG model soon. I really thought it would be a plastic Thunderbolt... these would move like hotcakes... sigh


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Sliscus, Sathonyx and Vect, oh my.

ALSO THE (expletive) GROTESQUES BETTER GET DIFFERENT POSES AND MORE EQUIPMENT OPTIONS. THE CURRENT PRODUCT MAKES SYNCHRONIZED-DANCING UNITS OF DARKLY CARTOONISH FRANKENSTEINS, FFS.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Agreed. Nothing for Wood Elves or Bretonnians, gaaah. Still though, plenty of epic coming up let's hope.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who's calling cack on the Pyrovore getting a Skyfire option? Surely it would make more sense for the Biovore to do so...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

someone mention Donkeys?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like nids might get some love..... Also Anyone pick up Imperial Armour Aeronautica yet?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Sounds like nids might get some love..... Also Anyone pick up Imperial Armour Aeronautica yet?


Yepp, why are you asking?

The tyranids have one entry in IA:Aeonautica, and that's the Harridan.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> Yepp, why are you asking?
> 
> The tyranids have one entry in IA:Aeonautica, and that's the Harridan.


Oh i was just wondering if the book was worth getting, and hinted towards any future releases they might make to counter it.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

If you're playing Imperials and would like to include any of the FW miniatures (covered in the book) then it's a good buy. If you're playing xenos I'd say it's a highly situational purchase.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As an aside to Breton or Wood Elf rumours, just had a boogie over on Warseer - I'll upload a new thread containing the relevant info.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been browsing rumors about 40k for a long time now.

Anyone else getting annoyed by the format of, "-list of things-, OH MY!"

I've seen it on 2 rumors this week alone, plus a couple rules inquiry threads.

The only thing worse is, "Take it with some salt." Jesus, we know it's a rumor. At this point 'take it with some salt' is an arcane incantation you must say before reciting a rumor or else you go to hell. It's also an excuse for when the rumor is (invariably) wrong.

Also, i'm beginning to think that GWS is changing their release schedule up just so that the rumors we are saying are always wrong. I haven't seen any truly reliable rumor since it was dark angels vs chaos in the starter box. Also, who said that because that was predicted accurately months in advance.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

probably someone from warseer stickmonky probably


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

It was hastings.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Theres a Dark Angels teaser at the back of this months White Dwarf? So i presumed they were getting a release way before 2013. Unless its some Black Library stuff. Or im meant to be looking at the Chaos chap he's fighting...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

koby said:


> Theres a Dark Angels teaser at the back of this months White Dwarf? So i presumed they were getting a release way before 2013. Unless its some Black Library stuff. Or im meant to be looking at the Chaos chap he's fighting...


Who knows, but they are supposed to be in the starter so it might just be that.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It doesn't sit right to me, why would GW go through the process of brining out 6th edition in July and a starter set in September that contains Dark Angels and Chaos Space Marines, then launch a new a multi release Codex: Chaos Space Marines and a wave of new models with that, including i suspect flyers in October and introduce Tyranid flyers in October the same month, just doesn't make sense.

I suspect the Tyranids will get Flyers but next year when GW has run its course with the new release of Codex: Dark Angels and a new wave of models from that, i suspect that 2013 will be Dark Angels and Chaos heavy, the only real part i suspect that Tau will get a bucket load of loving in the 2nd half of next year as they are the new battle brothers of the imperium.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

koby said:


> Theres a Dark Angels teaser at the back of this months White Dwarf? So i presumed they were getting a release way before 2013. Unless its some Black Library stuff. Or im meant to be looking at the Chaos chap he's fighting...


Absolutely correct on that it shows a Dark Angels Librarian and a Chaos Sorcerer in a clash of psychic warfare.

Even the GW starter paint set for 40K has Dark Angels figures in it with moulded shoulder pads.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

koby said:


> Theres a Dark Angels teaser at the back of this months White Dwarf? So i presumed they were getting a release way before 2013. Unless its some Black Library stuff. Or im meant to be looking at the Chaos chap he's fighting...


Could be a teaser for the starter sett as DA and Chaos are the forces included


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There's no reason a fliers release wouldn't include 'nids. And no reason a 40k-heavy release month wouldn't include fliers in addition to the starter set. God knows 'nid players have waited long enough for the Harpy and Shrikes, and suffer in 6th because they can have no allies, unlike every other race. If you don't want the love for 'nids to vanish, make them look tempting again with new models as fast as possible, as you can't bolster them with something like the daemons release for CSM.

Almost every release now is good for almost every other army too, in some way. Except for 'nids.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

darktide said:


> Could be a teaser for the starter sett as DA and Chaos are the forces included


Yeh thats most likely to be fair. Still i can't see Chaos or Dark Angels being far off the starter set release


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Eleven said:


> I've been browsing rumors about 40k for a long time now.
> 
> Anyone else getting annoyed by the format of, "-list of things-, OH MY!"
> 
> I've seen it on 2 rumors this week alone, plus a couple rules inquiry threads.


When used in it's correct format (ie quoting the Wizard of Oz and following the lines of "lions and tigers and bears, oh my!") then it's perfectly fine to use. 

When tagging it on the end of something to follow a trend (like those who seem to think they sound cool doing what George Takei does so much better than them) then yes, it's annoying.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

koby said:


> Yeh thats most likely to be fair. Still i can't see Chaos or Dark Angels being far off the starter set release


Maybe Chaos given all the things we've heard for them. But it is useful to remind people that the Skaven army book preceded the 8th edition fantasy starter by 10 months, and the high elf army book still has yet to be redone.

Being in a starter set isn't an auto-pass to a codex 'soon.'


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Voss said:


> Maybe Chaos given all the things we've heard for them. But it is useful to remind people that the Skaven army book preceded the 8th edition fantasy starter by 10 months, and the high elf army book still has yet to be redone.
> 
> Being in a starter set isn't an auto-pass to a codex 'soon.'


In WHF, maybe not. After all, the High Elves weren't bad in their latest incarnation, and Skaven were written when they were deciding what to do with 8th Ed. 
In 40k when one is *the* most updated non-imperial codex and their biggest earner after Marines, and the other is 2-3 editions out of date? 

It's bad marketing to *not* update them in those circumstances. 
"Look! Your very first introduction to 40k! Shiny lovely new toy soldiers designed to get you interested in..... a codex everyone seems to think is awful (my views on *that* are elsewhere) and a hugely out of date and miscosted army with virtually no special model support.

They'll both get new books. And soon. Chaos models have been in production for months (fact). People have been claiming the book (which I know was finished early this year) has been shipped to warehouses. The next WD is out in about a fortnight. We'll see then how they're doing this.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> In 40k when one is *the* most updated non-imperial codex and their biggest earner after Marines, and the other is 2-3 editions out of date?


Hey! It's only 4th edition... a 4th edition nerf testbed beta codex... okay fine maybe 3 editions. Keeping in mind neither army is currently legal by the current stats we have (which may not mean MUCH but...still strange).



SilverTabby said:


> ..... a codex everyone seems to think is awful (my views on *that* are elsewhere) and a hugely out of date and miscosted army with virtually no special model support.


Eh, awful? Not entirely. Out of date? Yup. Lack of special models? They have some kits, but the sure do have a lack of things that someone else always doesn't have. Plus the fact that they only have access to a portion of the Marine codex with next to little that really functions differently from it. 3 HQ's with models you can't buy in stores...one with no model in 3 editions... Bad marketing indeed, but I've been saying that since the paint set came out. Drum up interest only for kids to wish they bought space-smurfs instead. Great plan on paper but- Er... actually not even a good plan on paper but maybe that works with kids.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

That second quote covers both books. The 'awful' bit was chaos (and long have I argued that's not strictly true, but haters gonna hate), the other bit was DA. Sorry if that was unclear :wink:


----------

